# Bottle Opener Attachment To Tt Exterior



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

We would like to add a mounted bottle opener to the exterior of the TT. The screws need to be secure enough to handle the opening of the bottle, but small enough not to come through the other side. The question I have is what size screws to use, the #6 FH fastener or the #8 screw? I would appreciate your input. Thank you as always

This version comes with #6 FH fastener

This version comes with #8 Screws


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to ensure you go into a wall stud, not just into the fiberglass exterior. It will eventually rip out if you only go through fiberglass due to the torque of opening bottles. If you do decide to go into a wall stud, anything less than one inch should be OK. I would probably use either 1/2" or 3/4" stainless steel sheet metal screws.

I personally would not attach it to the trailer walls. I installed a bottle opener just like the one you show on the side frame of the entry steps on my trailer. Works really well and the bottle caps fall onto the ground right under the edge of the trailer. I just clean them all up before I leave.

DAN


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

First mod I did!! I screwed mine into the A frame. I would not attach it to the side of the camper itself.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

No guts, no glory! I'd use 3/8" x6 ' lag bolts. Use whatever sticks throught to the other side as coat hangers. Two mods in one!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This was on my 21RS. I drilled two holes in the frame and attached it with Philips head countersunk stainless machine screws and stainless nylok nuts. I put a dab of silicone sealant in each hole so the frame wouldn't rust.

Amazon


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

thefulminator said:


> This was on my 21RS. I drilled two holes in the frame and attached it with Philips head countersunk stainless machine screws and stainless nylok nuts. I put a dab of silicone sealant in each hole so the frame wouldn't rust.
> 
> Amazon


I like that! Is it easy to get to?


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Now this is a mod I can get interested in!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes It Was At The Front Corner Of The Trailer On The Door Side. I Removed It When I Sold The 21rs And Installed It On Our 250rs On The Side Of The Main Entry Door Step Using One Existing Hole And Some Outdoor Double Sided Tape.


----------



## Jim W (Jan 28, 2014)

BluegrassRV said:


> We would like to add a mounted bottle opener to the exterior of the TT. The screws need to be secure enough to handle the opening of the bottle, but small enough not to come through the other side. The question I have is what size screws to use, the #6 FH fastener or the #8 screw? I would appreciate your input. Thank you as always
> 
> This version comes with #6 FH fastener
> 
> This version comes with #8 Screws


I used no. 8 screws but I also used rivet nuts to make it more secure .this is the second trailer I have had it on and it works great.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

don't you guy have kids for fletch'n you a cold beer? Mine know better than to come back with the top still on.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Pop a top or Twist Off??


----------

